# Haynie ho vs 23 magnum



## yellowduck (Jun 27, 2012)

Debating between the two also looking at blazer 24 gts was hoping to get down real world performance numbers and thoughts on these boats thx


----------



## redstripe (Jul 2, 2013)

*23 magnum*

I am in the same boat as you lol
I have heard the 23 magnum is a little more stable because of the width and can run slightly shallower than the HO. I hope someonw with experience with it will chime in


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Call glen at custom marine concepts and K&J marine
He's also a Haynie dealer in spring and has both boats as well as time in the water on both
(281) 350-1950


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I have no experience with the new magnum but I have the HO. I decided on the HO for it's reputation on rough water. It has lived up to my expectations. I have had many boats in my life and this in the best so far.

I am rigged with a 250 Mercury Pro XS, 5 batteries, 74 gallon tank, Minn Kota 112 Ulterra, standard leaning post, and deluxe console. That should give you an idea on the weight. I usually have 2 to 4 onboard.

Top speed with 2 onboard with a nearly full tank is 55 gps. 4 people is not much less. Planes with tabs down three clicks at around 20 to 22. Cruises into a 2ft chop with ease after you hit 35. You have to get it on top of the waves to get the smooth ride.
It will plane in about 12 to 14 inches on water. I don't normally do this. No sure how shallow it will actually take off but I have taken off in around 2ft. 

Very dry boat even quartering 2 to 2 1/2 waves at around 25 to 30 mph. Tracks straight. No sharp veering from quartering waves. I have had boats that would do with if the bow was too low.

It is very stable drifting broadside in the waves with 4 fishing out one side. I like the fact that it is narrower, that is part of what gives it the ride quality in rough water.

Most of my fishing is in the open bays now days that can get rough quick.

Hope that helps. Feel free to pm me if you need additional info. Spending that kind of money is a big decision. Take your time and study. Also think carefully about the layout. I looked at 100s of pictures before I ordered one.

Shalllow


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

shallowminded said:


> I have no experience with the new magnum but I have the HO. I decided on the HO for it's reputation on rough water. It has lived up to my expectations. I have had many boats in my life and this in the best so far.
> 
> I am rigged with a 250 Mercury Pro XS, 5 batteries, 74 gallon tank, Minn Kota 112 Ulterra, standard leaning post, and deluxe console. That should give you an idea on the weight. I usually have 2 to 4 onboard.
> 
> ...


I agree with Shallow, the boat is dry and smooth in rough water.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

shallowminded said:


> I have no experience with the new magnum but I have the HO. I decided on the HO for it's reputation on rough water. It has lived up to my expectations. I have had many boats in my life and this in the best so far.
> 
> I am rigged with a 250 Mercury Pro XS, 5 batteries, 74 gallon tank, Minn Kota 112 Ulterra, standard leaning post, and deluxe console. That should give you an idea on the weight. I usually have 2 to 4 onboard.
> 
> ...


Shallowminded pretty much covered everything. We have our 24'HO set up pretty similar to yours and see 58mph WOT with a 250 ProXS. It will cruises at 40-45mph. Has a smooth ride in a moderate chop, and preforms very well all the way around IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a Bigfoot but I've spent a lot of time on an HO. Everything they've posted is spot on. GREAT for open bays but not so great if you need to get skinny.


----------



## hoghuntin (Nov 9, 2005)

Check the warranty, i was very disappointed with the Haynie one year hull warranty. Cost me a few bucks when it bubbled and cracked. Also inspect every last detail on delivery. The fiberglass craftsmanship in my storage boxes is less than ideal, often times ending up with a few splinters in the hands. Boat does ride smooth and gets me to any wading spot I've tried from Baffin to Matagorda.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

hoghuntin said:


> Check the warranty, i was very disappointed with the Haynie one year hull warranty. Cost me a few bucks when it bubbled and cracked. Also inspect every last detail on delivery. The fiberglass craftsmanship in my storage boxes is less than ideal, often times ending up with a few splinters in the hands. Boat does ride smooth and gets me to any wading spot I've tried from Baffin to Matagorda.


One year warranty?

Wow.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

O geez here comes the complaints. I bet if anybody ever had any structural issues with the hull itself, or stringers failing which I highly doubt anyone would, unless you just abuse the heck out of it. Chris would stand behind his products. There is a reason more than half of the guides on the Texas coast run Haynies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Copano/Aransas said:


> O geez here comes the complaints. I bet if anybody ever had any structural issues with the hull itself, or stringers failing which I highly doubt anyone would, unless you just abuse the heck out of it. Chris would stand behind his products. There is a reason more than half of the guides on the Texas coast run Haynies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have heard good things about Haynie and was probably going to look hard at one the next boat. I don't know any mfgrs that only have a one year warranty though. Surely that is not right.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> I have heard good things about Haynie and was probably going to look hard at one the next boat. I don't know any mfgrs that only have a one year warranty though. Surely that is not right.


I don't have the paper work on it in front of me & can't remember right now, but i will look at when i get down to Rockport tomorrow and report back if someone else doesn't in the meantime. BTW i was referring to hoghuntin's post.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I prefer cat hulls but the HO is a very good boat...not a skinny water rig and not anywhere as smooth and dry in rough water as their owners proclaim IMO ( could just be the poor operators I have ridden with) but a very good solid hull. The guide sure seem to love them that's for sure.
BTW. I think the hull warranty is 7 years but that should be verified.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You mean my 1998 Haynie isn't under warranty anymore? Better start babying it.....


----------



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

Boltmaster must have been operator I love my HO and it is a smooth and dry riding boat in the chop

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

hoghuntin said:


> Check the warranty, i was very disappointed with the Haynie one year hull warranty. Cost me a few bucks when it bubbled and cracked. Also inspect every last detail on delivery. The fiberglass craftsmanship in my storage boxes is less than ideal, often times ending up with a few splinters in the hands. Boat does ride smooth and gets me to any wading spot I've tried from Baffin to Matagorda.


I am looking at the warranty I wrote for Chris and you are badly mistaken. We used industry standard warranty language which has one year for everything EXCEPT the hull, the ribs, and the transom which is 5 years free from defects in materials and workmanship. There are industry standard exclusion like misuse etc but the hull has 5 years. Please try to be accurate when you make statements that can hurt a company.


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

Lots of comments on the haynie, what about the blazer? I'm getting an itchy trigger finger myself and have spent an hour with Mr Poole at waypoint going over the 24 gts. Any owners want to chime in? It's a price point for me, the blazer will come in cheaper than haynie, but......


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

bigrebar said:


> Lots of comments on the haynie, what about the blazer? I'm getting an itchy trigger finger myself and have spent an hour with Mr Poole at waypoint going over the 24 gts. Any owners want to chime in? It's a price point for me, the blazer will come in cheaper than haynie, but......


Read the thread title....


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

*Warranty*

Most of you know i don't get on this sight much because it makes my blood pressure high Haynie boats have a 5yr warranty unlike most other builders i stand behind what i build and do not make excuses i fix any problem and fix it immediately with very little down time. I have built close to 2000 boats in my 11 yrs of owning Haynie and i stand behind everyone one of them if there is a problem i am at my dealership on my wrenchs from 8-6 everyday so i am easy to get a hold of, as far as workmanship i can nit pick any boat to death i see every boat built come thru my dealership because they all bring them to me to fix,some of the boats everyone brags on are not as finished as everyone thinks i do take the time and make sure the fit and finish is by far second to none with over 750 guides and pro team members on my team i think i build a quality hull. We have every hull available to demo to show the customer what they will do and what they won't the HO has been the leader on the texas coast since i built the mold and no it will not run were the cat will run but i think everyone knows it is what i use in every tournament i fish and i do fish the back lakes it just depends on who is operating it the new 25 and 23 magnum are starting to spread like crazy hope this helps if not please do not hesitate to call me and i can answer any questions about warranty are specs on any Haynie built i stay way to busy to be on the internet but i can be reached by phone during 8-6 mon-friday 361-758-8486


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

fishhuntdavid said:


> Boltmaster must have been operator I love my HO and it is a smooth and dry riding boat in the chop
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


No ... not me but a good friend of mine
Personally I run a 2014 21 Haynie standard cat and love it ...best boat I ever had and the guys at Chris's marine are all top flight on my book

"Once I was lost and alone but a kindly Cat took me in"


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You do a good job Mr Chris. Thanks for the reply, you have a good reputation.



chris coulter said:


> Most of you know i don't get on this sight much because it makes my blood pressure high Haynie boats have a 5yr warranty unlike most other builders i stand behind what i build and do not make excuses i fix any problem and fix it immediately with very little down time. I have built close to 2000 boats in my 11 yrs of owning Haynie and i stand behind everyone one of them if there is a problem i am at my dealership on my wrenchs from 8-6 everyday so i am easy to get a hold of, as far as workmanship i can nit pick any boat to death i see every boat built come thru my dealership because they all bring them to me to fix,some of the boats everyone brags on are not as finished as everyone thinks i do take the time and make sure the fit and finish is by far second to none with over 750 guides and pro team members on my team i think i build a quality hull. We have every hull available to demo to show the customer what they will do and what they won't the HO has been the leader on the texas coast since i built the mold and no it will not run were the cat will run but i think everyone knows it is what i use in every tournament i fish and i do fish the back lakes it just depends on who is operating it the new 25 and 23 magnum are starting to spread like crazy hope this helps if not please do not hesitate to call me and i can answer any questions about warranty are specs on any Haynie built i stay way to busy to be on the internet but i can be reached by phone during 8-6 mon-friday 361-758-8486


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

sgrem said:


> bigrebar said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of comments on the haynie, what about the blazer? I'm getting an itchy trigger finger myself and have spent an hour with Mr Poole at waypoint going over the 24 gts. Any owners want to chime in? It's a price point for me, the blazer will come in cheaper than haynie, but......
> ...


I did, then I read a little further where the op also listed the 24 gts in his line up.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

So anyone actually run a 23 magnum here?


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

One blazer GTS I looked at had a very weak spot on a part of the floor and would creak and flex when walked on. No thanks


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

*23 magnum*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1916010


----------



## Maxfman (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice response Chris. I can say without hesitation you guys stand behind your product, service and work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

